# Super Smash Bros Rumble v3



## JPdensetsu (Jul 13, 2008)

Download Here





what's new?
-Some music titles
-A start of an options submenu to set the cam following you or positioning in the middle of al characters. (not final graphics, i'd better say that^^)
-Victory theme
-Battletime can be set over 5 min (if musicbugs appear i'm sorry)
-Air dodging with L and R in the air
-CPU level is set to 9 when selected ( to prevent people saying the ai is too weak ;P )
-two new stages (Onett and Yoshi's Island)
-Luigi, playable and as cpu

--------------------

Luigis attacks:



Spoiler



X/Y/UP => Jump
Down => cowering
2X Down => dropping through small grounds
up+B => superjump / Firejump
up+A => Head smash
down+A => ground smash
A(in the air) => airkick
A => simple smashing
down+B => spinning
A+Left/Right => this rocket attack
L/R (in the air) => Dodging
L/R/ (on the ground) => shield





Enjoy


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 13, 2008)

cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thnx


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 13, 2008)

yeah going download it but, it's going slow :S
1h for 18mb :/.
The new things are great !


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 13, 2008)

Dirt4live said:
			
		

> yeah I've download it but, it's going slow :S
> 1h for 18mb :/.
> The new things are great !


yah I know, 30min for me,20kb sec, my average is 300 ...?


----------



## jgu1994 (Jul 13, 2008)

Upload to gbatemp then >.>


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 13, 2008)

yah thats a good idea ...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 13, 2008)

what do you mean I'm downloading it ?


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 13, 2008)

dude the files corrupted when I tried to extrsact it...? redownload?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 13, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> dude the files corrupted when I tried to extrsact it...? redownload?


Same problem at 70% for me :S


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 13, 2008)

Dirt4live said:
			
		

> what do you mean I'm downloading it ?




can you re host please as soon as you get it theres loads of us that cannot download this 3rd demo at all


----------



## Whizz (Jul 13, 2008)

the rarfile is corrupt, do not download it: it's not worth the time


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 13, 2008)

download link dosn't work


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 13, 2008)

can u reupload? Im not the only 1 with a prob ya know...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 13, 2008)

comments about the download Here, fuzzy's forum
Fuzzy uload this, I not


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 13, 2008)

thnx


----------



## WB3000 (Jul 13, 2008)

He uploaded to RapidShare now, hope it works.

http://rapidshare.com/files/129453454/Smas..._Demo3.rar.html


----------



## putifreak (Jul 13, 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/129453454/Smas..._Demo3.rar.html

EDIT: too slow


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 13, 2008)

someone beat me too it lol


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 13, 2008)

I can't download too much people


----------



## putifreak (Jul 13, 2008)

I´m downloading it now


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 13, 2008)

oof I can


----------



## Sephi (Jul 13, 2008)

cool update, this will be a great game when it's done.


----------



## WB3000 (Jul 13, 2008)

I had to disable cookies for it to work, though that's probably due to the other download I did today.


----------



## Tragoedia181 (Jul 13, 2008)

im downloading it now


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 13, 2008)

this is awesome


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 13, 2008)

mirrored it  here on rapidshare


----------



## pilotwangs (Jul 13, 2008)

Finally got the download working,can't wait to play.


----------



## Trolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow, this guy's fast. Very fast.
That's all there is to be said really.


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 14, 2008)

This games got potential


----------



## Zaiga (Jul 14, 2008)

This doesn't work on No$GBA D=


----------



## Whizz (Jul 14, 2008)

It looks fantastic, especially for just the third demo.

If only you could add your own characters


----------



## axeraider15 (Jul 14, 2008)

if u could add your own characters
it would be more like mugen
which would be a cool homebrew game aswell but
since the creator wants wifi
u would have to have he exact same thing


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jul 14, 2008)

If they pull it off it will go down into homebrew history


----------



## Whizz (Jul 14, 2008)

axeraider15 said:
			
		

> if u could add your own characters
> it would be more like mugen
> which would be a cool homebrew game aswell but
> since the creator wants wifi
> u would have to have he exact same thing



I see, well, maybe you could have some standard characters for Wifiplay and all the characters you want for offline play.
It's not really a must, I'd rather see a game that's really great overall.


----------



## ubersk8kid (Jul 14, 2008)

ok WHO voted that they Didn't like it?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This game is EPIC WIN


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Jul 15, 2008)

ubersk8kid said:
			
		

> ok WHO voted that they Didn't like it?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i liked it...who wouldnt?


----------



## WB3000 (Jul 15, 2008)

Zaiga said:
			
		

> This doesn't work on No$GBA D=



It's due to the FAT support being incorporated. The first demo didn't need it, so if you only want to try it on an emulator, that's the one you need.


----------



## ubersk8kid (Jul 15, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> ubersk8kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well according to the poll right now, "8" said "NO I dont like it".........
i've only played 1 other SSB clone (GBA) and it only had kirby jumping and attacking...
This one has freaking Wave Dashing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I read that someone here had played 28 SSB clones. this one probably took all those, stacked them in a little pile and squished them to nothing!


----------



## Zaiga (Jul 15, 2008)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> Zaiga said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darn. I don't have a flash card at the moment... Kind of off topic, but which flash cards have FAT support?


----------



## Devil May Cry (Jul 15, 2008)

*sigh* This one won't work on my DSTT either. Only v2 worked for me. Any ideas on what is the problem?


----------



## asuri (Jul 15, 2008)

lol really nice love dashing hope to see mewtwo/lucario in the future,


works on r4 latest fw


----------



## Jdbye (Jul 15, 2008)

You must have switched the links, because the "Works" one has an invalid URL (check the ...) and the "DOESN'T WORK" one has a valid URL.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Jul 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *sigh* This one won't work on my DSTT either. Only v2 worked for me. Any ideas on what is the problem?



Just launch it through DSOrganize


----------



## test84 (Jul 15, 2008)

Its interesting, most of hard core homebrew developers have DS Phats still!


----------



## pasc (Jul 15, 2008)

air doging ? Either I slept while I played the previous ssb or... this is a feature not found in the originals.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Jul 15, 2008)

There is now a bugfixlist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :

->Some collision errors that caused standing a little in the air (fixed[i hope/think])
->this wavedashing i got to know, caused invincibility bugs (fixed)
->once i somhow could be attacked on the spawnplatfowm (fixed)
->added airdodge to marios AI
->luigis spin sometimes was aborted platforms (fixed)

This are not a few words never mind


----------



## Noitora (Jul 15, 2008)

I am starting to like this homebrew.It has progressed so much in so little time.


----------



## bb521 (Jul 15, 2008)

is final smash balls coming out soon?


----------



## playallday (Jul 15, 2008)

He (or her) needs remove (or make them smaller) the music files; There too big for small SD cards (If its full of games or only a 128MB like me).

Good game. Needs to fix a few bugs thats it.



			
				Noitora said:
			
		

> I am starting to like this homebrew.It has progressed so much in so little time.


I know! He (or her) is doing it so fast!!!!! Maybe v4 will come out in a few days!


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 15, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> He (or her) needs remove (or make them smaller) the music files; There too big for small SD cards (If its full of games or only a 128MB like me).




note#1  get a bigger card or TRIM! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20mb is NOTHING!!! ......

Seriously though .... a lot of games recently have been BUSTING THE SCALES over 100mb a time with COOKING GUIDE weighing in at a HEAFTY 256MB!

maby its time now to get a bigger card! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





note#2  .....you can reduce the size of the rom yourself ...just delete the music files within using DSLAZY!


----------



## JPH (Jul 15, 2008)

Played it last night.
Progress looks good - the games coming along well.

I like the intro and the music is fitting & gewd


----------



## Foie (Jul 15, 2008)

Have the physics been fixed at all?  They seem weird to me...


----------



## kirby145 (Jul 15, 2008)

The project is very good, but I hope the author is not afraid of legal threats from Nintendo?

It has been said before, like in StarLite, they will get a cease and desist, so it would be better just to release a finished product rather than many small betas or it may be stopped.

Not that I'm saying Nintendo _will_ do anything at all, but copying their commercial work is a possible problem.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 16, 2008)

I rather have had someone update the original smash rom but oh well


----------



## Flawsdraw (Jul 16, 2008)

Why are people not content with what they get??? you want better make it yourself this kid is doing this in his spare time when he can and it looks like no one else is attempting one at the moment so for me I say this is pretty damn good we'd all like to see things improved but let them improve as he progresses.


----------



## Xandecs (Jul 16, 2008)

It´s getting better and better.

BTW, I made a third video, now for Demo 3.

For a really good quality:
http://www.vimeo.com/1352613

For YouTube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FuQ4gMpSRk

Have Fun!


----------



## Zenith94 (Jul 24, 2008)

When I downloaded it and put it to my Flash Card I just got 2 blank white screens please help!


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 24, 2008)

this does not work on my dstt anyone know why or could help me please


----------



## pilotwangs (Jul 29, 2008)

http://forum.palib.info/index.php?topic=4559.0

GEMISIS has released a demo for his version,but it's pretty poor at the moment(not that I could do any better).

Well,it's pretty cool that there are atleast 2 SSBDS projects going on,can't wait for fuzzy's next demo release aswell as Gemisis' one.


----------

